# How long have you folks been hanging out at the Singletree?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Much to my surprise Shrek tells me that I have hit the 10 year mark coming to the Singletree as moderator, and some of the more long time posters have been here for longer than that. How much longer, I do not know, but some of you have definitely been here for longer than I.

I have seen a few folks meet here and get married, or possibly meet and NOT! get married. Folks have come here and shared their crab boils, their fig dancing, or pics of their winter wonderlands, their children, fig dancing, and pics of a bear scratching its back against a tree.

We really need an icon for a cup of coffee as folks come here to sit a spell and visit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I gotcha beat on # posts, but you got me beat on years by 1/2 again.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I have lurked around ST off and on for around 4 years. Not because I was single, but because of the good conversation!


----------



## Harrier (Mar 1, 2015)

I presume that the purpose of the Singletree is to produce situations like that depicted below.

Looks like they are happily married and living OK on their homestead.


----------



## Harrier (Mar 1, 2015)

Of course, they could be "shacking up".


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Long enough to know that the video you posted needs to be reported for lewdness. LOL


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I was looking to start dating again after my divorce and Grizz wanted a place online where single folks wouldn't be slammed by folks who thought the homesteading idea was for married folks only. After a few weeks I let him talk me into setting up and launching the board.

Glad I gave into the pressure he put on me to launch this board because it has worked out good for a lot of us single folks and it still does.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

11 years ago last month. I was on HT before that, but that is when the ex decided to leave. Just came looking for company, not looking to date.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Watch her curry her horse. Country gal, yeah right.
Only a rancher would stand to have their pic taken with Johnson grass lol


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I started October 2003. At first I asked for advice. I then got hooked and it became my significant other. Life got too hectic and now I only get on from time to time. I still enjoy viewing, just don't have a lot of time.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well doesn't it say when they make a comment the time date and year they made a comment ??? ---or do you mean how long did they stalk around silently b4 commenting ??? darn now ive commented  no more stalking around


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, I kind of meant how long they had been coming here to ST.

As I recall, I used log on to ST in he morning, and read with one eye on the clock. That way I could make sure the kids got off to school on time.

Those kids are now in their 20's, both are employed, and my daughter is getting married June 3rd.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

A long time.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been coming here a little over 8 years...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I first came here when I was 60, because this subforum seemed to be where the more thoughtful and less self-absorbed HT'ers congregated. At that time.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A long time, I guess. Because I kinda like you all!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I came here a couple years before my divorce which was in 2005 just because the posts were so interesting and funny!!! It got me hooked!!! I sure miss all the really fun people we had her in the past. Swampman should have written a book on his exploits!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It was fun.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

COSunflower said:


> I came here a couple years before my divorce which was in 2005 just because the posts were so interesting and funny!!! It got me hooked!!! I sure miss all the really fun people we had her in the past. Swampman should have written a book on his exploits!!!


Whatever happened to Nick? He was a hoot! I hope he found his happiness.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

A couple of years


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I remember a member , Astrabear or something like that.


----------



## LauriesFarm (Feb 23, 2013)

Gosh, from what I've just read it sounds like I've missed the party, darn it! This is the first time I've been here.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

From what I can tell after dating Red earth they both were to uncomfortable to spend much time here agin. 
I hope both if them and their children are doing well.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

My profiles says 2005 but I recall prior to that. Maybe it was countryside then. Can't recall. The days of dial up.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

LauriesFarm said:


> Gosh, from what I've just read it sounds like I've missed the party, darn it! This is the first time I've been here.


There was quite the party back in the day
Started in 2009 and off and on


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I would say 10 yrs give or take.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Tambo!!!! I've missed you and Elkhound!!! What new? Still going it alone? How's your pup?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been here since 2005ish I think. A lot of my posts got pruned a few years ago. As for, Nick he was pretty active here up until he got banned about 3 or 4 years ago. Last I heard from him on Facebook, he was on his way back to Iowa, thinking about moving on down to TN. He and RedEarth remain friends and as far as I know, their break up had no bearing on his, or her, being on Singletree. They both moved onto different phases if their lives. RedEarth/Jessica is well traveled and posts about her wonderful adventures quite often on Facebook.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update Rhonda!!!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I will be probably joining this group soon,keep my spot warm


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Be warned, this is probably one of the slowest meetup places to find a date that you will ever see. But when the gang is all here (or even a few of 'em), it can be one of the best "Cheers" type spots on the internet...depending on what-all is happening in our lives at the moment, or not. There are more than a few of us (myself included) who are not interested in finding a partner here but are interested in sharing "homesteady" things from a singles' viewpoint, or just to shoot the breeze and have fun.

There HAVE been a (very) few over the years who met on here and got married, though!


.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> Hi Tambo!!!! I've missed you and Elkhound!!! What new? Still going it alone? How's your pup?


Hey Kim. I'm doing fine and yes still alone. Dixiedog is doing great. How are you and your world doing?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife (Wind In Her Hair) and I, before we were married, did a bit of posting on Singletree during the "Lucenet" days. We were married just after everything moved over to HT.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Cabin Fever! How are you folks! Is Wind In Her Hair still spinning and knitting away? Do you have a thousand plus pair of socks now? LOL!!! Tambo! I'm retired now!!! Wasn't there an older guy that you worked with that was on here too? You went fishing alot together?


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Too long, much too long to still be unmarried, lol! I know for sure I've been here since before 2008. I hope everyone is doing well. Hugs!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

working-mom said:


> Too long, much too long to still be unmarried, lol!


Ha ha! You say that like it's a bad thing...


.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

WorkingMom!!!!! So glad to hear from you!!! I think A LOT of us oldtimers are still unmarried...No, Cajunshine, it is NOT always a bad thing. LOL!!! (At least in my case!)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive had all the marrian I ever want. Tho I sure hanker for companionship.


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Hugs FarmboyBill, should've come down your way when I had the chance.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

good heavens! have I been here that long? looks like Kim and I joined about the same time.time goes so fast. I was reading here a few years before I decided to join. I was just looking for like minded people . everyone is too far away for me to be looking for a companion. I've enjoyed it immensely though. ~Georgia


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I was a homesteading want to be. I started visiting before I even had a computer, using the library and my work place. After getting a computer I got hooked on singletree. But I got to busy with raising my grandchildren, then tending to my mom until she passed. Now I still work and am busy with my great grandchildren.

This is the place I come to to communicate or feel like part of a community. Some of the threads are helpful and some are pretty entertaining.

For awhile my computer died, but now with my iPad, I can visit even when babysitting.


----------

